# Glos/Wilts Pre-Christmas meet...



## _GG_ (6 November 2014)

The idea was put forward, so I thought I would start a thread to gauge interest. I think it would also be fab for others from further afield to join in the fun too 

So...first thoughts on pubs to meet at would be:-

The Cross Hands, on the A46, just off J18 of the M4.

The Crown, as above but on the Bath side (nicer pub and better food but more expensive)

Somewhere in Malborough

Somewhere in Malmesbury

Somewhere in Swindon or Cirencester

If I can get an idea of interest and some suggestions on pubs, I will run a poll for dates and a poll for pubs and organise it for some time at towards the end of this month. 

I have met and become friends with a lot of HHO ladies (and a couple of gents) in the last few years and I would love to meet some more, so come on....it'll be a chance to not see each other in jods and muddy wellies 

Cheryl xx


----------



## miss_c (6 November 2014)

Cross Hands is good for me


----------



## _GG_ (6 November 2014)

miss_c said:



  Cross Hands is good for me
		
Click to expand...

YAY!


----------



## MochaDun (6 November 2014)

Cross Hands or Crown (can recommend the homemade beef burgers!) possibly work allowing.


----------



## _GG_ (6 November 2014)

MochaDun said:



			Cross Hands or Crown (can recommend the homemade beef burgers!) possibly work allowing.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome xxx


----------



## Dexydoodle (7 November 2014)

oooooooh i'd love to join in - coming from Bristol way, happy to go wherever suits - I have not a clue where any of those places are!


----------



## miss_c (7 November 2014)

MochaDun and I are Bristol as well Dexydoodle - Cross Hands is out towards Badminton, past Yate and Chipping Sodbury.


----------



## Dexydoodle (7 November 2014)

Ah I think I may know where that is in fact, awesome


----------



## _GG_ (7 November 2014)

I think we can safely go with Cross Hands as it's convenient for most, cheap, nice and lots of room. I'll get dates tomorrow and post them up for a choice but if you clink on the link to the other thread, I'm taking a list of names so I can get an idea of numbers early on. Looking at end of this month before everything gets too busy 

xx


----------



## _GG_ (8 November 2014)

Please vote for date in the poll by clicking the link below and post to say you'll be attending. Ta....rather excited about this 

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?682702-Glos-Wilts-Christmas-meet-dates-poll


----------



## Dusty85 (9 November 2014)

Cross hands also good for me!


----------

